# Flourish Root Tabs - safe for small betta cube tank?



## travellife (Jul 29, 2017)

I've never used fertilizers with bettas before. I have a planted 3.7 gallon tank and would like to add one Seachem Flourish Root Tab to enhance stem plant growth but only if it's safe for the betta. Anyone have experience with this?

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes, they are safe for fish.


----------



## travellife (Jul 29, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Yes, they are safe for fish.


Is that based on experience specific to labyrinth fish? I've used them in my other tanks with no problem, tetras and rasboras. My concern is specific to betta's.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have used them in a betta tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Like ryry2012, I've used those tabs with Betta. However, they were too expensive for me so I switched to a different substrate fert. If you have Swords or red plants you'll also need Iron tabs.


----------



## travellife (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you for your responses. How about all-in-one liquid fertilizers. They are pricey but Niloc Thrive S is supposed to be shrimp safe. A bottle should last a long time when treating nano tanks. I'm researching products that are safe across all my livestock; fish including the betta, shrimp, snails.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't know of any ferts manufactured for aquariums that aren't safe for all aquatic life. I have various shrimp species, snails, African Dwarf Frogs, Betta and a variety of Nano fish in my tanks. Anything you plant will need substrate fertilization as they don't feed from the water column like floating plants.

I have low-to-medium light plants and use substrate general and Iron tabs and, occasionally, Seachem Comprehensive liquid fertilizer. I do not use Seachem Excel which is not a fert but a carbon source.


----------

